# Solved: Double Spacing in Outlook 2003 [MS Word as Editor]



## MR Hardman (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm using Outlook 2003, with MS Word as my email Editor. All new emails that I create are automatically defaulting to double spacing. When I go:

Format/paragraph/indents and spacing the options there are telling me that its 0pt before and after and its on single spacing - but it obviously not! I've tried switching it to plain text and the problem remains. Its not a spacing between paragraphs issue as it appears without hitting return, although I did try shift+enter but it still comes back with double spacing.

If I switch it back to not using Word as my email editor the problem disappears, but when I open word its not having this problem within there - only from Outlook.

I don't use any signitures, and neither am I using any stationary. The email opens with the Style on normal - same as Word application itself.

I'm pretty good with word, and what I can't solve myself I can usually find on the net somewhere, but this has me scratching my head...and it hurts. I've seen a fair few posts but no one seems to be able to solve it.

Any help would be a huge relief.

Thanks


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

I only have 2000 here at work, BUT...

Close Outlook.

Do a search for email.dot on your PC. Open it (don't double-click! Right-click and choose OPEN). Hit Ctrl+A, Format-->Paragraph, change the line spacing to single. Make sure 0 and 0 are in the before/after while you're at it, even though it's probably 0. Save, close. Open Outlook and try again.


----------



## MR Hardman (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi Ann

Thanks for sending on the above suggestion, I did as you suggested but when I opened the files paragraph settings they were already set as 0pts on both before and after with single lines.

Thanks anyway! :up:


----------



## MR Hardman (Jan 9, 2009)

I think I may have made some progress with this topic this afternoon, whilst comprising an email I changed the font to something else and the double spacing disappeared. If I changed it back to the font I normally use the double spacing came back - but this problem does not exist in Word itself - only when comprising emails in outlook using Word as my email editor.

Would anyone have any suggestions as to how I might amend the font?

Thanks


----------



## MR Hardman (Jan 9, 2009)

So I have tried a couple of extra solutions this afternoon since working out it was the font that was causing the issue, not the paragraph settings. Eventually I tried comprising an email, and once I was in the email window I went into File>Page Setup and restored default settings. Not sure how or why this fixed the problem but its fixed. I'm not touching anything!

Thanks for listening!


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

Tools>>Options>>Mail Format tab. Have it use Rich Text as the formatting instead of HTML. The double spacing is due to you using hard returns which HTML sees as a big break in-between text.


----------



## MR Hardman (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi jim, thanks for the HTML vs rich text help. Staying with HTML but switching the font was perfectly fine with hard returns, but not with one specific font - whats your take on that? Its all sorted since I restored the default page setup settings but I'm still interested in case if affects me again!

many thanks


----------

